# Collections have disappeared



## travelbug (Aug 9, 2010)

Help!  All of my collections have disappeared and the only thing that shows up on my home page is a list of all of my books.  About 60 pages of them.  This has never happened before.  I have a Kindle3 that I have had for about 18 months.  Is there a simple solution?  I have done a reset and shut it off and back on.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Travelbug--

Check to make sure it is still sorted by collections.

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Be sure that you are sorting by collections. (home page, scroll to the top, scroll right, select collections.) I know I have accidentally changed mine a couple of times without meaning to, and it took me a minute to figure out what had happened.


(You beat me again, Betsy!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## travelbug (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks.  I had already tried to make sure that it was sorted by collections, but the weird thing is that I can't click  on collections because it is shaded grey and not dark like Title, Author, etc.  Does that make sense?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

You might try syncing with Amazon. On the K3, select Menu and then Sync & Check for Items. Also, make sure the time is correct on your device. You can check the time by pressing Menu. If it's incorrect, you can set it by pressing Menu, Settings, and then Device Time is on the second page of the next screen.


----------



## travelbug (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you.  I have tried all of those and that didn't seem to fix it.  I have the 3G version and I went to a WiFi spot to download to version 3.3 because I realized I just had the 3.1 version.  I also tried the sync and check for items while I was connected to WiFi and it still didn't work.  When I go to the top of the screen in Home, the word collections is in gray, so I can't click on it.  The "most recent first". "title" and "author" are all in black and I can click on them, but not "collections".  Thanks.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sounds like it may be time to call Kindle Customer Service


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This may sound kind of strange, but do you still have collections on the device?  It sounds like there are no collections to sort anything into?

Betsy


----------



## travelbug (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you.  yes, I had about 12-15 different collections.  I guess I will try customer service.  Thank you all for your ideas.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you go into your Archives and "see" your collections?  The first item in your Archives should be "Add Other Device Collections" - if you select that do you see your Kindle listed?  Normally it wouldn't be, but since your collections aren't showing up on the Kindle, maybe they will.  If they do, you should be able to select that and get them back on your K3.


----------



## travelbug (Aug 9, 2010)

I read on another thread that deregistering and then registering will bring back your collections.  I tried that and it worked!  Thank Goodness.  Thanks for everyone's suggestions.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad something worked!


----------

